# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Propositions >  Transporter des animaux par le train : mode d'emploi

## Aranel

Je me demandais s'il était possible de transporter des animaux quand on a un abonnement de travail pour le train, et comment ça se passe? On doit prendre un billet pour l'animal en plus?
Je suis bientôt adhérente au Bazar des NAC et je fais des allers-retours en train Lille-Amiens tous les jours ou presque, donc si je peux aider un peu, ce serait avec plaisir!

----------


## francinette

Bonjour Aranel.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide précieuse !

Pour moi je pense qu'il faut rajouter le billet animal. Je ne pense pas qu'un abonnement travail suffit pour être dispensé de leurs frais.
Peut-être demander à un guichet, en plusieurs fois car plusieurs versions peuvent toujours sortir ...

Super asso qu'est le Bazar des NAC, pour connaître certains de leurs membres, tous sont super sympas !
Pour des NAC, suffit de mettre la cage à rongeurs dans un grand sac plastique et ni vu ni connu.
Si contenant "chats" je le mets dans un sac IKEA !
Donc pour les NAC, je dirais que l'on peut facilement "tricher".

Bien à toi.

----------


## Aranel

LOL pas très légales tes solutions!
Quand je ferai mon renouvellement d'abonnement de train début avril, je demanderai! Si je peux aider, c'est toujours cool! Sinon, je fais régulièrement La Rochelle-Lille en train aussi

----------


## francinette

Pas très légales mais mince 7 euros pour un rat cela m'embête vraiment beaucoup !

Bien retenu LA ROCHELLE-LILLE, merci encore une fois !

----------


## Aranel

Ouais, c'est clair que 7€ pour un rat, faut pas déconner, il prend zéro place dans le train, ne fait pas de bruit, et il est plus léger que n'importe quel sac... Après, pour les NAC plus gros genre lapin ou furet, c'est compliqué à cacher ;-)

----------


## ouistitidreux

Bonjour

C'est malheureusement le prix d'un petit animal (moins de 7 kg). Ils ont énormément augmenter leur prix dernierement. Pour un animal de plus de 7 kg (ils ne pesent pas, certains en profite car c'est cher), il faut payé demi tarif, comme un enfant, et pourtant, ils ne prennent pas de siège. 
De même, d'après la reglementation, si il y a deux aninaux (même dans une cage), il faut payer 2 x 7 euros, soit 14 euros!!!

Résultat : attention, il ne faut pas que l'animal ait des puces car l'addition va être salée!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vero94

Perso, j'ai une carte fréquence sur le trajet Paris/Aix en Provence et effectivement je prend un billet supplémentaire pour les animaux que je transporte. Par contre je prend un billet par caisse. J'ai déjà eu deux chats dans une GRANDE cage et deux furets dans la même boite.
Pour les furets qui étaient à mes pieds, le contrôleur m'a fait remarquer qu'ils étaient deux  (dès fois que je ne le sache pas). Après négo il a validé le billet sans amende. Par contre pour les chats aucune remarque mais vu la taille de la caisse ils étaient dans la partie bagage.

----------


## Aranel

C'est sacrément abusé... Surtout qu'un animal n'est pas sur un siège! On paie pas de suppléments pour les bagages lourds ou les vélos alors que c'est beaucoup plus encombrants et que ça embête beaucoup plus le monde!

----------


## Aranel

J'ai encore une autre question.
Je voulais mettre une option via le site de la SNCF pour un trajet avec un animal le 2 juin. En effet, ce transport n'est pas encore certain. Sauf que j'ai vu qu'il n'était pas possible de mettre une option pour les transports avec animaux. Pensez vous qu'il soit possible, dans un guichet SNCF de prendre un billet pour animal seulement, à la dernière minute, et moi, réserver mon trajet pour moi seule?

----------


## Vero94

Oui tu peux! Je le fais assez régulièrement. Sinon il faut savoir qu'un billet train pour un animal est valable plusieurs mois (3 ou 6 je ne sais plus)

----------


## Aranel

Ah super merci! Et il faut aller chercher le billet en gare alors?

----------


## francinette

Tu peux sans souci acheter ton billet au tout dernier moment, aucune réservation pour un billet animal donc comme Vero94 je le fais souvent, en dernière minute.

Oui tu l'achètes en gare, un billet animal est valable 2 mois, remboursé sans retenue aucune avant la date de départ donc fais bien partir en "vrai" date de départ, après cette date de "départ" et bien entendu avant la fin de validité, tu peux te faire rembourser le billet avec retenue de 10 %, soit sur un billet de 7 euros une retenue de 0.70 euros.

----------


## Aranel

Merci pour vos réponses!

----------


## Aranel

La personne au guichet de la SNCF s'est trompée dans la date pour le billet pour que je fasse du co-train avec un chien.
La date de validité du billet commence le lendemain du déplacement. Vous pensez que ça va poser problème? ça vous est déjà arrivé?

----------


## francinette

Oui et je m'en suis servi, pas eu de souci.
Mais tu peux l'échanger SANS FRAIS avant la date de départ donc fais le échanger SANS FRAIS je dis bien et avant la date de départ, comme cela tu es réellement en règle.

----------


## Croquetinha

Bonjour Aranal, faites-vous toujours le trajet La Rochelle-Lille, car je recherche un co voiturage pour un chat de la Spa de Poitiers. 
Merci

----------


## declor92

Pour ceux qui peuvent prendre ID TGV, le transport des animaux est gratuit, et ce, quel que soit le nombre (j'ai l'habitude de voyager sur la ligne Paris- Aix en Pce avec 3 chats).

----------


## Aranel

Merci Francinette! J'ai quand même demander à un contrôleur SNCF l'autre jour et il m'a dit que si je compostais mon billet, ça posait pas de souci!  ::

----------


## Aranel

> Bonjour Aranal, faites-vous toujours le trajet La Rochelle-Lille, car je recherche un co voiturage pour un chat de la Spa de Poitiers. 
> Merci


Je suis désolée, je n'ai pas vu le message à temps. 
Je n'ai pas prévu de retourner à La Rochelle. je suis désolée!

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

tu peux aussi dire que tu ne savais pas qu il fallait un billet pour un animal et faite l imbécile , ça m 'est arrivée je n ai pas eu d amende . Dans un autre train le controleur n a même pas vu la caisse de mon chat pourtant visible il faut aussi que l animal y mette du sien et pas de bruit lors du passage du controleur .

----------

